# Puppy scared of everything after neutering



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

My 6 month old Pudding was neutered about a week ago. Before the surgery, he was already scared of strangers but he still liked to go out of the house. After the surgery, he was afraid to step outside the door and barks like crazy when I leave the house. He's also afraid of people even if they are really far away and he won't go into the pet store with me. If I put him in my bag and taking him shopping, he'll be scared for a little while but get used to it and hide in the bag. 
He didn't used to be like this. What happened and what can I do??? I don't want him to be so scared of everything. Is it too late to fix it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I can't imagine that the neutering and this new behavior are related. Their hormones are pretty much the same until a few weeks after neutering. Could anything else have happened?


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

No, not much happened but could he have had a bad experience at the vet or something there scared him? Because he had never been away from me before that. He had to stay overnight at the vet for the neutering.
But is it too late to train him not to be scared now? Because he is already 6 months...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I honestly doubt it is connected with his neutering. He is more than likely being rewarded by this behavior - he is scared, acts out, and is removed from the situation. He needs to work on building confidence. I would get him into a positive obedience class and also have a private consult to learn how to set up situations for him at home.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Just continue to get him out. When I got Chelsea she was a little fraidy cat, now... she's FEARLESS. She plays with my brothers Rottie!


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

No I never pick him up or cuddle him when he acts scared. He is afraid of the lobby of my apartment complex and I just walk in circles of the lobby to try to just him used to it and I never pick him up. But it doesn't work and I have to drag him around. It's like this everytime I try. He was never afraid of the lobby before the neutering. He is a lot more nervous than he was before the surgery.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> No I never pick him up or cuddle him when he acts scared. He is afraid of the lobby of my apartment complex and I just walk in circles of the lobby to try to just him used to it and I never pick him up. But it doesn't work and I have to drag him around. It's like this everytime I try. He was never afraid of the lobby before the neutering. He is a lot more nervous than he was before the surgery.[/B]



Are his stitches still in? If so, maybe he can feel them and is freaked out by it. ??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> No I never pick him up or cuddle him when he acts scared. He is afraid of the lobby of my apartment complex and I just walk in circles of the lobby to try to just him used to it and I never pick him up. But it doesn't work and I have to drag him around. It's like this everytime I try. He was never afraid of the lobby before the neutering. He is a lot more nervous than he was before the surgery.[/B]



"Flooding" him (forcing him into a scarey situation) is not going to desensitize him to it and make him comfortable. He first needs to learn behaviors to keep him calm and his attention on you before you can work on making him comfortable in anxiety-provoking situations. Once again I'll recommend you get professional help before he turns into a fear biter. This is not from the neuter, but a behavioral problem that will continue to worsen with time if not addressed.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

My Angie was a chicken dog when I got her, too. Now, you have to see the change...wow. She was afraid to walk on the linoleum in the kitchen and FROZE...now, at my sister's house (at that) she runs and chases my nefews across a hardwood floor in a house that isn't even her own. 

It's how you respond...deffinitely don't coddle or give attention when being scared...reward courageious behavior. 

My Angie who stayed in the house when I went to the garbage shute is now curious about the hall way and following me out to explore....big time progress...for a shy dog. 

Give your pup time and plenty of exposure to different things and noises and it will grow imuned to them. Do not shelter them...or allow him to hide. Hold him in your arms would be better...he will feel you are protecting him (eventually, at least) because you have to be his pack leader who is also the protector...and when he trusts that...he won't be afrad and will look to you to see if you are afraid first.

good luck.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

After Boo was neutered he didn't want to get back in my car & he began to shake everytime I took him to the vet or groomer.He eventually got over the fear of going in my car but still shakes really bad when I take him to the vet or groomer(in the same building).He didn't act frightened at home though or change in any other way.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

those darn vet offices--scaring our littles babies--and big babies.....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> those darn vet offices--scaring our littles babies--and big babies.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh,that's so funny.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=148944
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fear biter? Sounds like a very serious issue. But many owners on this forum seem to say their babies were scared of things at first but improved with time. 
Pudding was not scared before the neutering, now he is. I don't "flood" him with things he is not comfortable with. I tell him to sit first and give him a treat and he would be fine at that moment, but as soon as he is done eating, he's back to being nervous again! lol.. funny guy. 
But I don't see what other choice I have except to expose him to things he is scared of and take him out more often. Not everyone can afford to hire a professional trainer. I am taking him to obdience school but it's not helping a lot so far. He knows all his basic commands and will do them. But he is just scared of things since the vet visit.... 
Maybe time will help???


----------

